
Node 11.0 - ghobs91
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v11.0.0/
======
kosta_self
Is this somehow related to the Perl 11 announcement?

------
singularity2001
from what I see mostly removal of deprecated stuff, so a clean up release,
which is not a bad thing. Good that TextEncoder & TextDecoder web api is now
in node.js

------
sam_goody
How long till this gets into the Ubuntu apt repository?

Current stable is still at 8, and current is at 10 [1].

Is there a way to get this quicker?

[1]: [https://nodejs.org/en/download/package-manager/#debian-
and-u...](https://nodejs.org/en/download/package-manager/#debian-and-ubuntu-
based-linux-distributions)

~~~
piotrkubisa
10.x soon will get a LTS badge [1], so we can expect 10.x (not 11.x) will be
added into 19.04 apt repository.

nvm is probably the easiest way to install it, but of course, you can do it
manually:

1\. mkdir -p ~/apps/

2\. Download tar.gz and extract it to ~/apps/

3\. Change $PATH variable to include the bin directory

    
    
        NODEJS_DIR="node-v8.12.0-linux-x64" # Change version to appropriate 
        export PATH=$PATH:${HOME}/apps/${NODEJS_DIR}/bin
    

4\. Validate "installation" by version check

[1]: [https://github.com/nodejs/Release#release-
schedule](https://github.com/nodejs/Release#release-schedule)

Edit: There is also a snap package with nodejs -
[https://nodesource.com/blog/announcing-node-js-snap-linux-
us...](https://nodesource.com/blog/announcing-node-js-snap-linux-users/) but
there is 12.x (edge channel) not 11.x

    
    
        snap info node

------
Bishonen88
Am learning Django and am getting more familiar with HTML's, JS's, CSS's as I
go along. Can someone ELI5 why I'd need nodejs/npm? From my naive
understanding, I can download all dependencies as source files and place them
in static or go through a CDN, no? Is the sole purpose of npm downloading the
various libraries?

~~~
depr
Node.js can be used as an alternative to Python if you want to use Javascript
instead of Python. It can run as a webserver, like Python. npm is a package
manager for Node.js. It manages dependencies, and dependencies of
dependencies, for Node.js projects.

The JS you can put on a CDN is client-side JS. You can download the source
files and host them, or use a bundler such as
[https://webpack.js.org](https://webpack.js.org) to compile them into a single
file.

The advantage of any package manager over downloading source files is easy of
use, you don't clog up your code repository with old files, etc.

~~~
me_bx
+1

In addition, since v6 [0], npm audits dependencies for security
vulnerabilities, which is really useful to keep projects safe.

[0]: [https://blog.npmjs.org/post/173719309445/npm-audit-
identify-...](https://blog.npmjs.org/post/173719309445/npm-audit-identify-and-
fix-insecure)

